# معادلة المهندس/حسن وجدى لرفع كفاءة خطوط أنابيب البترول م/حسن وجدى



## hassan wagdi (22 فبراير 2011)

معادلة المهندس/حسن وجدى لرفع كفاءة خطوط أنابيب البترول 
م/حسن وجدى


----------



## تولين (23 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (27 فبراير 2011)

مشكووور على الموضوع الجميل 
واذا كان لديك معلومات عن صيانه الانابيب ارجو وضعها


----------

